# Erstellen von Gewässerkarten



## baumdoc13 (19. April 2022)

Liebes Forum, da ich auf meinem bevorzugten Gewässer (Stausee/Talsperre) kein Echolot verwenden darf bzw. nur ohne Angelgerät an Bord, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Gerät mit welchem ich eine Gewässerkarte erstellen kann. Mit meiner GPS Position hätte ich dann vor die Tiefenlinien bzw. Strukturen aufzusuchen und ohne Echolot zu befischen. Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen und bestenfalls Empfehlungen bezüglich Herangehensweise sowie Gerätschaft für mich. 
beste Grüsse aus Linz, Österreich
P.S. ich bin hier neu und habe möglicherweise einschlägige schon beschriebenes Themen übersehen


----------



## jkc (19. April 2022)

Hi, inzwischen gibt es bei einigen Anbietern Geräte in der höheren Einsteigerklasse die das bieten.
Ich selbst nutze ein Garmin Striker 7sv+ dafür (gibt inzwischen ein Nachfolger, der anders heißt aber im wesentlichen das selbe leistet), vergleichbare Technik gibt es auch von Lowrance (gleiche Preisklasse) oder von Hummingbird (etwas teurer).
Garmin hat auch noch kleinere Geräte die die Technik beherrschen, ich meine da geht es mit 4" Bildschirm unter 200€ los.
Vorgehensweise ist einfach, du montierst das Gerät und schaltest die Quickdraw Funktion an, fährst dein Gewässer ab und zumindest bei der der Striker-Serie ganz wichtig, beendest Quickdraw wieder um die Aufzeichnung zu speichern.
Während Du mit Quickdraw dein Gewässer abfährst erstellt das Gerät deine Gewässerkarte, mit der von Garmin genutzten Scanmethode sind keine metergenauen Karten zu erwarten, aber Kantenverläufe, Löcher und Untiefen werden grob und brauchbar dargestellt. Darüber hinaus kannst Du natürlich GPS-Marken setzen und später wieder ansteuern.
Zumindest das 7er Striker ist dann im Kartenmodus komplett ohne Geber nutzbar, wie das bei den kleineren Geräten und der Konkurrenz diesbezüglich aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Weiter Informationen und auch Kartenausschnitte zum von mir verwendeten Gerät gibt's hier:





						Lowrance Hook Reveal oder Garmin Striker plus 7sv
					

Hallo zusammen, Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines neuen Echolots. Bisher hatte ich ein Lowrance Mark5x pro,  das mir jetzt doch nicht mehr so ganz reicht. Nun habe ich  nach langem Recherchen zwei Modelle in der engeren Auswahl. Zum einen das neue Lowrance Hook Reveal zum anderen das Garmin...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Grüße JK


----------



## baumdoc13 (19. April 2022)

herzlichen Dank, ich werd mich da einmal reinlesen
Lg, m.


----------



## LarryBrent (21. April 2022)

Hi,
je nach Gewässer gibt es vielleicht schon Tiefenkarten?
Z.B. bei Navionics (links unten auf Sonar-Chart stellen) oder C-MAP kann man sich auch gut orientieren. Dann kann man parallel auf Google-Maps oder anderen Karten-App schauen, wo man gerade ist.

Ich selber habe mir einen Deeper zugelegt, der ist relativ flexibel einsetzbar, da du als Monitor dein Handy benutzt. Den kann man auch mit ne Angel rauswerfen, falls man mal an unbekannten Gewässern unterwegs ist.
Viele Erfolg und viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Lorenz (24. April 2022)

LarryBrent schrieb:


> je nach Gewässer gibt es vielleicht schon Tiefenkarten?
> Z.B. bei *Navionics* (links unten auf Sonar-Chart stellen) ...



Aber Achtung vor Vertiefungen und Untiefen, die es garnicht gibt. Manchmal sind wohl irgendwelche falschen Daten (ggfs von kaputten/beschädigten Sonaren?) ins System eingespeist worden und es entstehen vermeintlich tiefere/flachere Stellen, die man nicht findet.


----------



## LarryBrent (25. April 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Aber Achtung vor Vertiefungen und Untiefen, die es garnicht gibt. Manchmal sind wohl irgendwelche falschen Daten (ggfs von kaputten/beschädigten Sonaren?) ins System eingespeist worden und es entstehen vermeintlich tiefere/flachere Stellen, die man nicht findet.


Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen. Gerade in Schweden habe ich bereit etliche Ungenauigkeiten festgestellt. Ohne zumindest ein einfaches Echolot sollte man sich vorsichtig in unbekannten Gewässern bewegen.


----------

